# Gentoo on the IBM Thinkpad T40

## timhaughton

Anyone know if the Thinkpad T40 works happily with Gentoo?? I could have sworn that I was reading an install how-to the other day, but I can't seem to find it again.

Any success stories out there?

Cheers,

Tim H

----------

## tomchuk

I have researched the T40 and the X31 a lot in the last few weeks. A good place to start would be the IBM Page on linux-laptop.net. There are 10 links dealing with the T4*.

When you order it make sure you get the Cisco 802.11b card as the Linux drivers are very mature. Asides from that the only problem you might have will be the winmodem. I've heard conflicting stories on its functionality in Linux.

----------

## timhaughton

OK thanks for that. I already have the laptop, it's a work one so unfortunately I didn't get to choose - the WiFi card just says Intel Pro Wireless. That's not an issue though as I'm going to get an Orinoco PCMCIA card for it.

Not too fussed about the WinModem working. I definitely saw a guide though. I'm going to keep searching for it, I'll let you know if I find it.

Cheers,

Tim H

----------

## tomchuk

You can order a Cisco 350 miniPCI card throught IBM that will work with the laptop and use its great internal antennae insetad of having to deal with a PC card. Although if I was forced to deal with a PC card the Orinoco would be my first choice.

Be cautioned that there is a "whitelist" in the BIOS that ensures that you only use cards from IBM. So if you do go the miniPCI card route, pick up a card from IBM or a used one from an IBM.

----------

## ben

 *tomchuk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When you order it make sure you get the Cisco 802.11b card as the Linux drivers are very mature. Asides from that the only problem you might have will be the winmodem. I've heard conflicting stories on its functionality in Linux.

 

Just wanted to add that  there are three minipci card whitelisted:

cisco

intel pro

ibm a/b[g]

the cisco one should work ok. People seems to find its driver  less mature than the 350 cardbus one.

the intel one should work with the linuxant (Driverloader) work-around (basically using the windows driver)

The ibm work fine for me on a 2.6-test11 kernel with the atheros driver (the one from cvs for roadwarrioring) provided i do not use the (acpi) processor module.  I am amazed at the throughput a get in comparison to the cisco cardbus 350 on a 2.4 kernel on an older laptop.

HTH

BenLast edited by ben on Fri Dec 19, 2003 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poot

I've got my T40 with the Intel Pro/Wireless card running Gentoo with 2.6.0-test11-mm.  I've got the wireless working (Driverloader) and all the other goodies.  I haven't run into any real problems.  It's a pretty standard laptop, once you get over the wireless card.  I would reccomend it for Linux users, especially if you've got a bit of time to play around with it to get it running well.  

The best part of the T40 is the "Headlight".  Those who have one know what I mean.

----------

## timhaughton

 *poot wrote:*   

> I've got my T40 with the Intel Pro/Wireless card running Gentoo with 2.6.0-test11-mm.  I've got the wireless working (Driverloader) and all the other goodies.  I haven't run into any real problems.  It's a pretty standard laptop, once you get over the wireless card.  I would reccomend it for Linux users, especially if you've got a bit of time to play around with it to get it running well.  
> 
> The best part of the T40 is the "Headlight".  Those who have one know what I mean.

 

What did you do with the pre desktop area? This bit is bothering me. I don't want to dual boot, I just want Gentoo. 

Tim

----------

## ben

Me too, I just wanted Gentoo on it,

So I just formatted the whole HD to my gusto. I used cfdisk, as fdisk didn't see this partition.

P.S. I should add that I did get the OEM CD with my laptop. So I am quite safe in case I have to return it in shipping conditions.

HTH

Ben

----------

## tomchuk

 *timhaughton wrote:*   

>  *poot wrote:*   I've got my T40 with the Intel Pro/Wireless card running Gentoo with 2.6.0-test11-mm.  I've got the wireless working (Driverloader) and all the other goodies.  I haven't run into any real problems.  It's a pretty standard laptop, once you get over the wireless card.  I would reccomend it for Linux users, especially if you've got a bit of time to play around with it to get it running well.  
> 
> The best part of the T40 is the "Headlight".  Those who have one know what I mean. 
> 
> What did you do with the pre desktop area? This bit is bothering me. I don't want to dual boot, I just want Gentoo. 
> ...

 

fdisk it! If you call IBM service and say your partition table has become corrupt, or some other such excuse, they'll send you a recovery CD.

----------

## ultraslacker

The t40 is very happy with the improvements in the 2.6 kernel. Only problem I am having with it is a refusal to hibernate - it emits a sullen bleat when I press Fn+F12.

Dont delay getting the recovery cds - if you wait until the warranty expires, IBM will try to charge you for them.

----------

## ultraslacker

 *timhaughton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not too fussed about the WinModem working. I definitely saw a guide though. I'm going to keep searching for it, I'll let you know if I find it.
> 
> 

 

The modem does work, although the smartlink drivers are screwy.  I have not tried the ebuild (just noticed there was one a couple days ago), but have been using the beta series for the 2.6 kernel.

Excellent t40 + linux howto

----------

## timhaughton

One thing that is puzzling me, is the BIOS. It is configured from the predesktop area, when I format the drive, I'll lose the predesktop area, when this happens, how do I change the BIOS?

Cheers

----------

## ultraslacker

Among other things, the predesktop is a UI for the bios. You can still change bios settings after removing the predesktop area - it just wont be pretty, but imo definitely worth the space you save. Losing the predesktop area means that you cannot restore xp or use the various utilities without the recovery cds.

If you havent updated the bios and want to use the diskless method, you may want to do that first. It requires windows and a ntfs partition.

----------

## vishnja

It's quite an old thread, but I'm just tempted to proceed on this: once you have deleted the predesktop area (as I did) to have a "clean" gentoo notebook, how do you actually perform a bios update? The t40p doesn't have a floppy drive (and I havn't one around either). Now, a bootable windows cd with the *.exe files on it wouldn't boot well enough to give me the opportunity to enter any dos commands.

So what is your way to deal with it?

cheers,

Kathrin

----------

## ben

Well, if memory serves well and my data are not too old, you can get a CD version of the BIOS and the Embedded Controller at ibm web page.

I think the only part you need windows for is to extract those file to get an iso image you can then burn on two CDs. And I am not even sure this cannot be replaced by wine or some other tricks. 

Once you get them on the CDs, you just have to boot from them in the correct order, and that's it.

Actually, I downloaded them from a work PC, extracted them and transferred the iso to my gentoo Thinkpad to burn them.

Hope this help

Ben

----------

## vishnja

Thanks! I'll try that one  :Smile: )

---------------------------------

Hm, did't work.  The programs expect to be executed on an IBM laptop. There is no option, where you can create an iso image.

----------

